# Apple Mouse & Keyboard



## jailed (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello,

I wonder if Apple's Bluetooth mouse and keyboard are working on FreeBSD. Is it possible to use them on a PC with FreeBSD?

Thanks.


----------



## YouriBSD (Sep 6, 2012)

It worked out of the box for me.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2012)

Was that the Magic Mouse?


----------



## jailed (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, it's magic mouse.

If this mouse and keyboard work with FreeBSD 9.0, I will buy them. Before ordering, I wanted to ask it here.

I'm left handed. And I heard that Apple's mouses are good for both left and right handed persons. My mouse is far better, however it's for right hand, and it started to make me sick.

Also last week my wireless keyboard has died, because I've dropped it from stairs. So I need a new keyboard too.

Even though I hate Apple, I'm considering to buy this two product.

If you suggest better mouse and keyboard products for programmers, I may also give them a chance.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2012)

The Newegg reviews for the Magic Mouse are either love it or hate it.  I don't have one, but have been looking for a wireless mouse that works as well as a wired one.


----------



## jailed (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions. I've forsaken this products and decided to buy Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000.

I'm not sure about the mouse yet. I'm considering to buy a trackball or a Razer mouse for lefties.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 1, 2015)

I know that is an old thread but...
I have a Bluetooth magic mouse and it runs but just a left and right click.  Is it possible to set up other options also or just a middle click, please?

Thank you.


----------

